# Hello fellow horse lovers!!



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Another horse breed I had to google  
Very nice breed well put together and muscular.


----------



## FjordLove (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks! I love 'em! So cute _and friendly!! _


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
I think they're adorable!  I don't know of any, though.
Have fun posting!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hi there  welcome to the forum

fjords arent my horse of choice but i think they are pretty cute


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

